# Sadly chipper rolls pins man



## derwoodii (Oct 7, 2009)

It is understood the 27-year-old man was removing pine trees and re-positioning a mobile wood chipper on a steep road northeast of Melbourne when it rolled and pinned him between it and a trailer.

http://news.theage.com.au/breaking-...d-crushed-in-work-accident-20091006-gl9z.html


----------



## outofmytree (Oct 7, 2009)

Ouch. Got chocks clipped to the mudguards just in case. At 3600kg my 1590 wont pin me to the truck it will turn me into a pancake.

Hope this guy recovers.


----------

